# Gestern vor 71 Jahren wurde Sophie Scholl (Widerstandsgruppe "Weiße Rose") hingerichtet - Eine Erinnerung



## Colonel Faulkner (23. Februar 2014)

*Gestern vor 71 Jahren wurde Sophie Scholl (Widerstandsgruppe "Weiße Rose") hingerichtet - Eine Erinnerung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gestern vor 71 Jahren starb Sophie Scholl, die während der NS-Zeit unter großen Risiken und Entbehrungen die Widerstandsgruppe "Weiße Rose" anführte. Gemeinsam mit ihrem Bruder Hans und dem Widerstandskämpfer Christoph Probst ereilte sie der Tod durch die Guillotine.
Für mich ist Sophie Scholl der Inbegriff von Courage, dem Einstehen für Freiheit im Wortsinne und unverrückbarer Liebe gegen ein verbrecherisches Regime bis in den Tod. Diese Frau ist für uns alle gestorben, die wir seit fast 70 Jahren Krieg nur noch aus Geschichtsbüchern, Erzählungen und Filmen her kennen.

Eigentlich bin ich ja Zyniker und spare mir kollektives Trauer- und RIP Gelaber nach Möglichkeit, aber dies hier, die lebensbejahende Sophie und ihre wohl mit letzten Worte vor der Hinrichtung - dies ist eines der ganz wenigen Dinge, die mich wirklich berühren... vielleicht ergeht es einigen von euch unter uns hier ja genau so?


----------



## 3-way (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: Gestern vor 71 Jahren wurde Sophie Scholl (Widerstandsgruppe "Weiße Rose") hingerichtet - Eine Erinnerung*

RIP für diese tapfere Dame.

Dennoch denke ich das ist nicht das richtige Forum dafür.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: Gestern vor 71 Jahren wurde Sophie Scholl (Widerstandsgruppe "Weiße Rose") hingerichtet - Eine Erinnerung*

Bin auch nicht so ein Gefühlsdusel, der alles in der Welt besser machen will und son scheiß...
Aber einige wenige Menschen wie z.B. Sophie Scholl haben einfach meinen tiefsten Respekt.
In einer Zeit, in der kollektiv ein Genozid begannen wurde, bewiesen Menschen wie sie, dass die Menscheit nicht vollständig aus hinterherlaufenden Schafen besteht.


----------

